# New Stanley Stove smoking



## thecoff (31 Oct 2010)

Hi, I recently got a new Stanley Oisin stove installed. For the first few days it there was a smell of fumes from the paint on the stove then today it filled the room with smoke. Does anyone have the solution?


----------



## woodbine (31 Oct 2010)

we have the stanley Erin, and from what i remember, there was something in the manual about fumes on the first few times it was lit. we did notice the fumes but they only lasted a few days and disappeared then. 

Regarding the smoke, are all the air controls open properly?


----------



## woodbine (31 Oct 2010)

noel99 said:


> We felt missled and worried that the quality could be dodgy.
> .


 
we've had ours for three years now and have had no issues with it.


----------



## DGOBS (31 Oct 2010)

Not all of the stanley is produced in China, they do buy parts there, but the 
internal boilers are mainly produced in wexford, panel work in waterford,
and they are assembled in the waterford factory, so YES you would be supporting Irish jobs too


----------



## STOVEMAN G (31 Oct 2010)

Is the stove properly connected to the flue liners? You could hav a down draft? Who fitted it?


----------



## Mopsy (1 Nov 2010)

Is it  a solid fuel or oil stove? Not wanting to jump on the bandwagon, but I have a Stanley Oil Shire stove for over 12 years. Just got it serviced and one thing I have noticed is that the flame pattern is not as good as it was even two years ago even at the highest setting of 6. Saying that, the heat is still good. I was told by Waterford Stanley and the guy who services it that it is due to the standard of oil being imported into this country. Just wondering if anyone has any thoughts on this? Or is there something I could do to improve the flame pattern like removing the coals or logs or have them replaced? Just a thought.


----------



## fluffy47 (2 Nov 2010)

We have a smoking problem too. We installed a Mulberry stove this time last year  and absolutely every time we open the door to put in fuel smoke pumps into the room. Stoveman G....could this be a down draft that you mention above? What can fix this problem do you know?


----------



## deredbaron (3 Dec 2010)

Bought a Stanley Erin, fitted in early november. Smoke has driven us from room twice already. Also fitted a carbon monoxide detector in room and this activeted twice yesterday. Smoke coming from top and sides of stove. Been onto Stanley twice. Getting my fitter back and have had another fitter looking at it as well as a chimney repairer. All gobsmacked yet. The backdraught is preventing firing it up full. Will be keeping an eye on this thread. Very cold tonight without stove. Any ideas will be read keenly.


----------



## villa 1 (4 Dec 2010)

Check that there is ventilation in the room. This is a major problem these days with closed up energy efficient housing. Check the flue/chimney for obstructions. New stoves will always smell/smoke slightly when used for the first couple of occasions.
As with the installation of open flue gas appliances, all open chimneys should be 'Spillage' tested before the installation of a stove


----------



## thedaras (4 Dec 2010)

We have two stoves in the house.
If I light them and forget to open the air vents which are just under the door ,the smoke billows out.

Maybe play around with how much you need to open the vents and see which works best.

On one of the stoves there is a sliding vent at the top of the door which must be kept to the right each time the fire is being lit,along with a sliding vent at the bottom and I tend to leave this half way open.

On the other stove there is two vents at the bottom of the door,and they are circular,It took a while to figure out the best way for these to work but in the end leaving one fully open and the other half way seems to work best.

When the fire has taken hold I close the vents but when I put more turf or coal on ,I tend to open the vents again to help it ignite.


----------



## deredbaron (4 Dec 2010)

Had two stove fitters in , nothing wrong with stove apparently however had chimney repair guy in also, busy saturday. Anyway problem with stove is no draw, put lighted paper in flue and still there. Remedy is flue line chimney as stove exit flue at 6" going into cavity (old chimney) 8" is causing downdraft. This chimney was 100% till stove fitted, guess thats the price of a stove - new flue as well as cost of stove. It would have been great to have had proper advice prior to buying stove.


----------



## eamo (9 Dec 2010)

*stanley stove smoking*

a stove connected to a 8in flue should work ok,see if it will light up well if the bottom ,ashpan door is left open ,have installed a few and 
i have seen the air inlet stuck in the closed position.eamo


----------

